# bosch hedge trimmer



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

does anyone know of were i can purchase a bosch hedge trimmer? i am looking for a particular model,a 7000,but cannot seem to get any info on stores who may stock this type of thing. I can get one from amazon,but they will not deliver here as the packing is a couple of cm's over the allowed size!
i live in Estepa,but happy to go to Malaga to get one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> does anyone know of were i can purchase a bosch hedge trimmer? i am looking for a particular model,a 7000,but cannot seem to get any info on stores who may stock this type of thing. I can get one from amazon,but they will not deliver here as the packing is a couple of cm's over the allowed size!
> i live in Estepa,but happy to go to Malaga to get one


get on to gooogle.es & google _cortasetos 7000 Bosch _ & you'll get a lot to choose from - some online & you can narrow it down to Malaga I dare say

one of the links is to Leroy Merlin


----------

